# Kiesweg anlegen



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte gerne einen 15 m langen und 1,2 m breiten Kiesweg entlängs meines Filtergraben anlegen.
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich dafür diese Kunstoffwabengitter nehmen soll. Die Waben kosten ca 17 Euro pro m2.
Oder reicht es auch den Untergrund mit Füllsand plan zu machen und zu verdichten, und anschließend Fließ drauf und dann ca 5 cm Kies zu verlegen. Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen dazu gemacht?

gruß
Heiko


----------



## Petta (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Heiko,
wir wollen auch am Teich eine Ecke( so 10 qm ) mit Kies machen.
Ich werde ca. 30cm Erdaushub machen,Unkrautflies legen und ca. 20cm Kies 2/8 aufbringen..........


----------



## Kolja (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Heiko,

ich habe eine Kiesterrasse. Halbwegs plan gezogener Erduntergrund, Unkrautvlies und Kies, ziemlich kleinkörnig. (ich weiß das Maß nicht mehr). Der Händler riet mir den Kies nicht zu dick (ich meine ca. 3-5 cm) aufzutragen, da er sonst schwer zu begehen ist. Das System hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2016)

Kolja schrieb:


> da er sonst schwer zu begehen ist.


 Das kann ich bestätigen. Man glibscht weg, man knickt um und die Kiesel __ fliegen dahin, wo man sie nicht haben möchte. Würde ich so nicht mehr anlegen. Wir hatten vorher einen Weg mit Rindenmulch, der war viel angenehmer zu begehen.


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2016)

hallo Heiko,

ich denke, ein Kiesweg sollte mit versch. Kiesgrößen angelegt werden =

Erste Schicht: größere (gröbere) Steine
zweite Schickt: mittlere Größe (dann evtl. mit Rüttelplatte verdichten)
und am Schluß: das ganze mit feinem Kies beenden. (evtl. noch mal mit Rüttelplatte verdichten) Die letzte Lage nicht zu dick.
 Mir gefällt als letzte Lage - Basalt Splitt -
Aber, erkundige Dich nochmal in einem Bauhandel.
Gutes Gelingen
Léon


----------



## maarkus (30. Juni 2016)

Dieses Gitter soll bei einer Tragschicht für mehr Stabilität sorgen. Das wirst du eher nicht brauchen. Ein Unkrautfließ ist natürlich nicht verkehrt. Mit der Zeit werden dennoch genug Flugsamen auf der Fläche landen. Auch bei der Körnung musst du beachten: Große Körnung = große Hohlräume zwischen den Steinen. Wenn du dann feineres Material darüber legst, wird dieses mit der Zeit sich nach unten bewegen. Eventuell eine Mischung von fein bis grob unten rein und dann das Material zur Ansicht deiner Wahl oben drauf. So würde ich es mal versuchen.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, wähle die Kiesschicht nicht zu dick.


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2016)

Salü
Suche im Web doch nach:
Chaussierung Wege Aufbau
Da wirst du fündig mit Schichtdicken etc.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Werde verdichten, dann Fließ und 4 cm Kiesschicht.
gruß
Heiko


----------



## Lion (3. Juli 2016)

Heiko,
prüfe ob das Vlies nicht tiefer liegen muß ?
4  cm Kiesschicht auf einem Vlies rutschen !

Mein Vorschlag:
Vlies
Schotter zB: 32/64
Dünne Kiesschicht / Splitt

Hier haftet der dünne Splitt im gröberen Schotter und rutsch nicht so schnell beim gehen.

Mache einen Test auf ca. einem laufenden Meter.
Ein gutes gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2016)

Nur mal so als Frage, möchtest du den Weg auch im Winter benutzen?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (3. Juli 2016)

Ja, bin ja mal gespannt warum Du fragst?


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2016)

Schnee und Eis lassen sich sehr toll beseitigen  , wenn nicht knackt auch schnell mal ein Knöchel


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Juli 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einer Fußbodenheizung, und schon wäre das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Schnee und Eis lassen sich sehr toll beseitigen  , wenn nicht knackt auch schnell mal ein Knöchel



Ver giss es.

Ich habe eine Rest PVC-Folie und ca. 10-20 cm 2-8 Kies (also ohne 0) aus der Sandgrube am Teich. Das sind ziemlich glatte Steine. Ja das läuft sich nicht wie auf einem Wanderweg .... soll es auch nicht .... ist ja eher dieses Sandstrandgefühl am Teich. Ich finde es am Teich angenehm.   
Stühl- und Tischbeine sind da besser mit Stahl. Ist immer bisschen Restfeuchte im Kies. Das tut Holzbeinen nicht gut.
Also Eis gibt es nicht auf dem Kies, da alles Wasser sofort versickert. Schnee räume ich in Garten nicht. 

Dann habe ich eine weitere Terrasse mit Grillplatz. Ausführung mit einer ca. 20 cm Schicht 0-16 RC-Schlacke auf einem Unkrautflies. Im Bau  
Verdichtet mit einer großen Rüttelplatte. Darauf dann so 5 cm teuren Sandsteinkies 4-6. Der ist Bruchrau und liegt ziemlich gut. Ist aber auch keine Pflastersteinfläche. Ab und zu wühlt man den Kies auch durch biss auf die Schlacke. Der 0 Anteil ist aber beim nächsten Regen wieder weg. Den Kies habe ich gewählt, weil dicht neben der Terrasse ein großer Baum steht und die zuvor vorhandenen Pflasterfläche immer grün wurde. Somit war da meine bessere Hälfte da dauernd mit irgendwelchen Mittel drauf. Die Fugen wucherten auch immer zu. Der Kies wird schon beim gehen immer bisschen gedreht und bis jetzt wurde der natürlich nicht grün. Unkraut, wenn mal wirklich drinnen etwas hoch kommt, lässt sich einfach zupfen oder aus harken.

Eine 4-5 cm Schicht auf einem Vlies wird wohl immer beim Laufen verrutschen und das Vlies frei legen. Würde ich so nicht machen.



Lion schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Vlies
> Schotter zB: 32/64
> Dünne Kiesschicht / Splitt


Das ist besonderer Müll. Ein 32/64 Schotter ist kaum verdichtbar ohne 0 Anteil.
Da einen feinen Kies oder Splitt drauf ...das ist nicht Filter stabil. Beim ersten Regen wird der Splitt in den Schotter gespült und der Splitt ist weg.
Oder anders....in einem 32/64 Schotter sind Löcher bis 3,2 cm.....das da ein Splitt drin verschwindet sollte jedem klar sein.

Also muss es zumindest ein 0/32 Schotter sein, damit nix drin verschwindet. Also was mit 0-Anteil oder eine Kornfraktion welche Filter stabil ist.  Das bedeutet aber auch das ein einzelner Stein bis zu 32=>3,2 cm hoch stehen kann.

Deshalb bin ich auf eine noch feinere Körnung gegangen. Also 0-16. Also größter Stein ist 1,6 cm.  Angeliefert wurde ein Material mit einem geringen 16er Anteil.....kann ich auch mit leben.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2016)

Totto,
Du hast aber schon gelesen das es ein Weg ist der im Winter benutzt also Schneefrei sein muss. 
Und Eis von antauendem Schnee welcher dann wieder gefriert gibt es bei dir mit Sicherheit. Besonders wenn man drüber gelaufen ist. 
Aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied  
 bis zum


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gelesen das es ein Weg ist der im Winter benutzt also Schneefrei sein muss.


Nee, der Heiko schreib was von einem 15m langen Weg neben dem Filtergraben.......in wie weit der Schnee frei sein muss, erschließt sich mir nicht so richtig.
Er will ihn auch im Winter mal benutzen.....ob er Ihn Schnee frei räumen wird, bezweifele ich irgendwie. Wenn ja, dann ist wohl ein Platten/Pflaster nötig.


----------



## Lion (7. Juli 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ver giss es.
> 
> Eine 4-5 cm Schicht auf einem Vlies wird wohl immer beim Laufen verrutschen und das Vlies frei legen. Würde ich so nicht machen.
> 
> ...



tottoabs,
ich dachte nicht, dass man jedes Detail aufführen muss und mein Vorschlag Vlies und dann 32/64
war doch nur ein Ansatz und mit welcher Stein / Splitt / Kies grösse man aufhört, bleibt doch koiteich überlasen oder?
Nochmal ein neuer Vorschlag aber etwas detaillierter:
Ausschachten
Randeinfassung
Vlies
32/64
8/32
2/8
also, ob mit 32/64 und mit 8/32 aufhören
oder ob mit 8/32 anfangen und mit 2/8 aufhören 
oder ob mit alle 3 Schichten, 
ach ja, hatte fast vergessen, verdichten
.
Schnee bleibt einfach liegen, lässt sich auf Kieswege nicht wegräumen, da die Steine immer
im Schnee kleben.
Ich denke, es soll ja auch kein Wanderweg werden.
Léon


----------



## Koiteich2013 (7. Juli 2016)

ICh werde für unten 16/32 oder 32/64 nehmen. Und dann den 8/16. Ganz unten natürlich Fließ.
Den 2/8 werde ich wohl nicht nehmen, da ich befürchte das sich so kleine Steinchen unter die Schuhsohlen klemmen
und dann ins Haus getragen werden.
Mit Schnee und Eis sehe ich keine Problem. Wenn es zu solchen Wetterproblemen kommt, dann werde ich
da nicht laufen. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
Vielen Dank nochmal an alle.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juli 2016)

Ohne 0 Anteil wird das in der unteren Schicht wenig Standfest und wir sprechen von einer gebrochenen Körnung. Ein Rundkorn ist unten nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Ja, Unkrautfließ ist schon gut - um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Apr. 2017)

Ich hänge mich da mal dran, auch wenn wir keinen Kies- sondern einen Splittweg angedacht hatten.
Der leidige Vorgarten wird nämlich gerade aufgehübscht. D.h. durchgefaulte Holzpalisaden wurden enfernt und mehrere Säcke verdichtete lehmige Erde abgegraben um Platz für eine Trockenmauer aus schweren Sandsteinen zu schaffen. (Steine sind genug vorhanden) Die Mauer soll da hin, wo die __ Birke steht. Und doch, die bleibt auf jeden Fall 
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, könnten wir uns auch dem leidigen Problem der abplatzenden Platten widmen. Die sind geschätzt seit 20-30 Jahren auf dem betonierten Fundament verklebt, machen aber seit ca. 5 Jahren jeden Winter Stück für Stück die Biege.
Vom Haus her
 

Vom Gehweg aus
 

Die Platten sind auch auf der Treppe und vor der Haustür verlegt und dort wo weder Wetter und Frost direkt einwirken, noch die Birke drückt in Ordnung. Die Idee ist nun, bis zur Treppe die Platten voll raus zu klopfen und Splitt aufzuschütten, idealerweise mit einem Aufwasch zum Mauerbau. Auf der Seite mit dem Ilex ist eine Rasenkante einbetoniert, wenn man Splitt bis zu deren Oberkante aufschüttet, wären das 4 cm, auf der Seite der Birke/Mauer ca. 10 cm. Kann das funktionieren oder hab ich dann Rollsplitt? Welche Körnung wäre denn empfehlenswert? Das Gelände ist abschüssig, weil Hanglage, das Betonfundament aber eben, weil ja geplättelt.
Und wir bräuchten für den Abfluss dann einen höheren Kanaldeckel mit Löchern in den Seiten für die Entwässerung, oder? Um den bisherigen hat sich bei Starkregen gerne eine Pfütze gebildet.
Alternativ zu Splitt fällt mir nur ein, den nackten Beton nackt sein zu lassen und hübsch anmalen, ein Bekannter hat das mit seiner Mauer um's Grundstück gemacht, das kann sich schon sehen lassen.
Oder hat wer noch einen anderen praktikablen Vorschlag für Menschen, die weder Zeit noch Lust für groß angelegte Baumaßnahmen haben?


----------



## Kolja (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Beate,

ist das euer Hauseingang? Ich habe eine Feinkiesterrasse und schleppe trotz zweier Fußmatten immer wieder Kies mit in die Küche. Finde ich jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm, aber vorm Hauseingang würde ich es nicht haben wollen.

Anmalen ist doch eine tolle Ideel!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Apr. 2017)

Kolja schrieb:


> ist das euer Hauseingang? Ich habe eine Feinkiesterrasse und schleppe trotz zweier Fußmatten immer wieder Kies mit in die Küche.


Das ist auch bedenkenswert. Ja, es ist der Hauseingang und da wären noch ein paar Stufen bis zur Haustür, auf denen man den Splitt an den Schuhen "verteilen" könnte. Ist bestimmt praktisch im Winter, gleich gestreut. 
Gibt es sonst noch Einwände?


----------



## Anja W. (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Beate,

wir haben letztes Jahr den Naturweg im Wochenendhaus mit Splitt belegt. Das Gras und __ Moos, das dort zum Teil gewachsen ist, war so glatt, dass man ausgerutscht ist.  Das ging gar nicht für meinen alten Herrn. Früher, so vor 35, 40 Jahren war dort mal recht feiner Kies. Der ist aber jedes mal, wenn man mit dem Auto darüber gefahren ist, im hohen Bogen in den Wald geflogen. Der Splitt bleibt schön da, wo er ist. Er ist eben eckig und "verkeilt" sich mehr als der Kies, der auf sich selbst sozusagen "wegrutscht".

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2017)

Split verkeilt sich aber auch sehr gut im Profil von Schuhsohlen, und macht dann wunderbare Kratzer in Fußböden.


----------



## Anja W. (10. Apr. 2017)

ok.... da draußen ist eine große Terrasse, über die man noch gehen muss. Aber auch da lag erstaunlich wenig Splitt


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2017)

Man könnte ja auch den Split binden und so eine Fuß / Schuh feste Oberfläche schaffen welche auch noch Drainage fähig ist.
am Weges Rand mit Kantsteinen schön eingefasst dann wächst auch so schnell nichts rein.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch den Split binden und so eine Fuß / Schuh feste Oberfläche schaffen welche auch noch Drainage fähig ist.


Hast du eine Vorstellung, was das für ein Bindemitttel sein könnte? Und ist das auch Schneeschippen-fest?
Kantstein hätten wir ja auf einer Seite bereits einbetoniert. Und dadurch eine maximale Füllhöhe von 4 cm auf dieser Seite vorgegeben. Was, wenn man es eben zieht, auf der anderen Seite 10 cm Höhe ergeben würde.
Überhaupt, wie räumt man denn einen Splittweg, wenn's dann doch mal 10, 20 cm Schnee hinhaut, kommt ja doch mindestens 1 x pro Winter vor.

Wobei ich jetzt keine bin die mit "Reinverwachsungen" Probleme hätte. Da wo man immer läuft, wächst eh nix, oder nicht besonders hoch.


----------



## Hanseat (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Beate,

vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit, einen Splittweg mit Trittplatten anzulegen. Also die gesamte jetzt gekachelte Fläche mit Splitt versehen, aber auf der Hauptverbindung Straße - Tür Trittplatten in den Splitt zu verlegen. Dann läuft man normalerweise über die Trittsteine, trägt keinen Splitt ins Haus und kann diese auch von Schnee befreien. Rundherum wäre dann Splitt, falls man doch woanders hintreten muss.

Such mal nach "wassergebundene Wegedecke", da findest du Anleitungen zum Aufbau.

Gruß,
         Carsten


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Hast du eine Vorstellung, was das für ein Bindemitttel sein könnte


Google mal nach Monodränmörtel oder Monodränbindemittel.
Wird eigentlich für den Unterbau von Wegen benutzt die dann mit Platten belegt werden.
Tittfestigkeit bedeutet aber nicht gerade Schneeschieber fest


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2017)

Hey René, das ist mal ne Hausnummer mit der man arbeiten kann  Mit Glück lassen sich vielleicht sogar noch ein paar schneeschaufelfeste Platten drin verlegen. Das Problem mit diesen Kacheln ist ja vielleicht auch, dass sie zu dünn sind und gleich brechen wenn sie sich mal gelockert haben. 

Hallo Carsten,

so eine wassergebundene Wegdecke wäre echt schick, leider fehlt schlicht der Platz nach unten für den entsprechenden Unterbau. Da müsste man erst mal den ganzen Beton wegstemmen, was eindeutig unter "Bauarbeiten für die wir weder Nerv noch Zeit haben" fällt


----------

